

Redline is a Smalltalk for the JVM - Help Redline get to v1.0 - evolve2k
http://www.indiegogo.com/smalltalk

======
evolve2k
"Almost every developer who has used Smalltalk still views it as one of the
most advanced programming languages available. However, it has been out of
reach for many developers because of its special, sometimes unfamiliar, tools.
Redline opens Smalltalk up for wider mainstream adoption by allowing
developers to bring and use their favorite tools, built on the world’s most
widely adopted and advanced virtual machine.".

